# Low Pass Filter?



## Lenscracker (Sep 5, 2018)

I think I read everything so far about the EOS R, but I can find no mention as to whether Canon is still building in a non selectable low pass filter. Does anybody know if this image blurring mechanism is still being forced on us?


----------



## Act444 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, the tech specs indicated that there is indeed an AA filter on the R.

Currently the only option in the Canon system for users that want maximum sharpness is the 5DSR. But, I would not be surprised if a non-filtered, higher-res R body turns up in the near future.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 5, 2018)

Very glad to hear that there is a low pass filter. I have two cameras without one, and find that there are many instances where you get artifacts and/or really fake looking sharpness.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 6, 2018)

at this still modest density it's better to have a low pass filter, so it's good that it does


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2018)

Lenscracker said:


> Does anybody know if this image blurring mechanism is still being forced on us?



Jeez - have you even_ looked at_ (much less processed for yourself) the files that have been made available so far?

"Blurred", my arse.



I often get Moire in feather detail with my 7D Mk II - I shudder to think what a mess I'd be in without an AA filter. But then, I use sharp lenses and know how to take sharp images, so an AA filter doesn't get in my way...


----------



## Act444 (Sep 11, 2018)

In my personal opinion here is where I’d
rather have a filter and would rather not:

Travel/Sightseeing: Yes
Landscape/Natural scenery: No
Architecture: Yes
Event shooting: Depends, but mostly no
Portrait: No
Macro: No
Animals/birds: Yes

Ideally I’d like to see an implementation like Sony did with the RX1R II - have it be user-adjustable (or removable). Sometimes it’s nice to have, but other times, yes, I feel it can get in the way.


----------

